
Xkcd: Python Environment - gregorymichael
https://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/python_environment.png
======
drKarl
Flagged, that link is to the png only, this is the correct link:
[https://xkcd.com/1987/](https://xkcd.com/1987/)

